# Inexpensive True RMS Meter



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Some may find this link useful. 
https://www.banggood.com/ANENG-AN80...llid=93467&sc_lid=101477466&sc_uid=zSG3jnOhcV


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks like a good deal. The sometimes free ones
at Harbor freight are the only ones that 
are cheaper. I like the big read out.

Don


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I don't think that the Harbor Freight ones are True RMS which is what you may need for DCC.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

Last year, I setup several of my Flukes, to measure DCC track, to determine which was the most accurate. I used my Fluke 199C Oscilloscope, as the control. The meters used, were a Fluke 289, 87V, 179, and a 233. Just to add variety, I added a cheap harbor freight meter, the difference between them, was tenths of a volt.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There is little need for a super accurate meter
around the typical model layout. Most of us
use it set for ohms to find open/shorted
circuits or poor conductivity. It can be
interesting to check track voltages, and
sometimes it's helpful to be able to measure
amp draw. None of these readings are
critical.

That's why the typical cheapo meter
is sufficient.

Don


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

hwell:Some of us railroad modelers like the peripheral and tangent avenues that this hobby exposes us to. I realize that a true RMS meter is not necessary for the bulk of modelers but as one tries to work with Arduinos or their like, a scope and a technically accurate meter helps understand and use DCC systems. I posted this because I thought that some would be interested in an under twenty dollar True RMS meter. Of course if all one wants is a go, no go indication, then the free option is perfectly OK with me. (note: I have read that not all advertised True RMS do not read true rms values. I will keep on researching. But I am learning as I go and this is one reason that I like modeling railroads.)


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> hwell:Some of us railroad modelers like the peripheral and tangent avenues that this hobby exposes us to. I realize that a true RMS meter is not necessary for the bulk of modelers but as one tries to work with Arduinos or their like, a scope and a technically accurate meter helps understand and use DCC systems. I posted this because I thought that some would be interested in an under twenty dollar True RMS meter. Of course if all one wants is a go, no go indication, then the free option is perfectly OK with me. (note: I have read that not all advertised True RMS do not read true rms values. I will keep on researching. But I am learning as I go and this is one reason that I like modeling railroads.)


Sorry, didn't mean to suggest that a true RMS meter wasn't necessary, I was just surprised how well the cheaper meter worked on DCC, as compared to the more expensive ones.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

ncrc5315 said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to suggest that a true RMS meter wasn't necessary, I was just surprised how well the cheaper meter worked on DCC, as compared to the more expensive ones.


I am sorry if I came across short. That is one reason for my handle, BrokeCurmudgeon. Broke = little money and Curmudgeon =old grouchy fart.:smilie_auslachen:


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> I am sorry if I came across short. That is one reason for my handle, BrokeCurmudgeon. Broke = little money and Curmudgeon =old grouchy fart.:smilie_auslachen:


I think there's a bunch of us in that category! :laugh:


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> I am sorry if I came across short. That is one reason for my handle, BrokeCurmudgeon. Broke = little money and Curmudgeon =old grouchy fart.:smilie_auslachen:


I didn't take it that way, sometimes I don't explain myself well enough, just because I know what I mean, doesn't me that everyone else does.:smilie_daumenpos:
I was just saying, that I was surprised how well the cheap Harbor Freight, meter could read the voltage, for those that don't want to spend money on a true RMS.


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Every time I go to Harbor Freight I get another free multi-meter. I think I have 6 or 7 laying around my various work areas. The best part is one time I found all of them in the same area. So much for spreading them around. FYI...I stopped getting multi-meters and now I'm stocking up on AA and AAA batteries.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Some may find this link useful.
> https://www.banggood.com/ANENG-AN80...llid=93467&sc_lid=101477466&sc_uid=zSG3jnOhcV


Update: I purchased one of these and it did not measure AC. So far Banggood has not responded to my complaint. Useless to me so I went back to my free Harbor Freight meter. Also, forgetting about "True RMS". :smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Are you sure you put the meter in A/C mode? I think the yellow button will sequence between DC mode and AC mode. I know about this because I had a similar meter and could not figure out why it didn't work on A/C!


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Lemonhawk said:


> Are you sure you put the meter in A/C mode? I think the yellow button will sequence between DC mode and AC mode. I know about this because I had a similar meter and could not figure out why it didn't work on A/C!


Yes. It does not sequence.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Somehow it must sequence out of DC mode and into A/C mode. You might google the meter to see what others have done. I did that on 8x8 led panel and discovered that the panels were silkscreened wrong, the input was really the output!


----------

